# Storms, Tornadoes, Fires - Is everyone okay?



## blissful (Apr 17, 2011)

There have been terrible storms and tornadoes across the midwest to North Carolina and fires out west.
I hope everyone is fine.

Mollyanne hasn't been here in almost a week, and she lives in NC. NC was very hard hit with tornadoes.  I hope she is okay and can check in here.

Anyone else in a storm ravaged area? Check in and let us know you are okay. Thank you.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2011)

My area is okay.  We had major storms last night.  I'm on a peninsula.  Towns across both rivers to the north and to the south got hit hard.  The town north of us had 3 people die and major damage to 2 schools and numerous homes.  The town to the south had some major damage to homes as well.  I haven't heard of any deaths there but many injuries.  You know it's bad when every 15 mins the emergency broadcast system is breaking in and telling folks to take cover.


----------



## blissful (Apr 17, 2011)

jabbur said:


> My area is okay. We had major storms last night. I'm on a peninsula. Towns across both rivers to the north and to the south got hit hard. The town north of us had 3 people die and major damage to 2 schools and numerous homes. The town to the south had some major damage to homes as well. I haven't heard of any deaths there but many injuries. You know it's bad when every 15 mins the emergency broadcast system is breaking in and telling folks to take cover.


 
I'm glad you are okay. I heard VA had many storms. Thanks for checking in, stay safe.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the concern! 
While we had no troubles last night, I can't say the same for the folks in the next county south of here. Bertie County is mostly rural, but there was much damage done and lives lost last night from these storms. May God give them all strength to get through this.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2011)

Not far from us, in pretty much all directions, there was a lot of damage. We just got heavy rains yesterday morning, then it was sunny and very windy. The worst we got was our trash can got knocked over by the wind, so we were fortunate.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 18, 2011)

Blimey, stay safe everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2011)

We've had a couple of small fires close to town, but they've been handled quickly and safely.  And so far the river has behaved.  

I hope everyone else stays safe!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

My first thought when watching the news this morning was all of my DC friends!!
Thanks for starting this Bliss.  I too am worried about our Mollyanne!!
I'm used to fires around these parts, but tornado's just would scare the bejebbers outa me!!
Hold tight friends!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2011)

They reported that so far the Carolinas are tied for their worst tornado event ever (1984), but that all the data isn't in yet and this could have been worse.


----------



## blissful (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for checking in everyone. 
I'm hoping Mollyanne is on vacation or something....it would be nice to know she is okay if anyone knows.

Stay safe, it's only April, we have months of tornado and fire season to go.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 18, 2011)

We had a few tornado watches last week, but nothing came of it.  A particularly strong wind had my picture window vibrating though.  Pretty scary for a few hours.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 18, 2011)

by the grace of 1/4 mile, we dodged the Raleigh NC, tornado bullet. Unfortunately, it hit a trailer park and killed 3 young boys.
In my hometown of Fayetteville, NC, it is quite possible that up to 3 or 4 of the homes I lived in as a kid were hit or had wind damage. (We moved a lot, but stayed in the same general area, thanks Mom and Dad!) It's kind of strange.. I am leaving the state soon forever, and its kind of like Mother Nature is giving me the boot, LOL!
(Anyone here from New Albany IN?)


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> by the grace of 1/4 mile, we dodged the Raleigh NC, tornado bullet. Unfortunately, it hit a trailer park and killed 3 young boys.
> In my hometown of Fayetteville, NC, it is quite possible that up to 3 or 4 of the homes I lived in as a kid were hit or had wind damage. (We moved a lot, but stayed in the same general area, thanks Mom and Dad!) It's kind of strange.. I am leaving the state soon forever, and its kind of like Mother Nature is giving me the boot, LOL!
> (Anyone here from New Albany IN?)


I'm glad it missed you. Last I heard there were 22 dead in North Carolina.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2011)

Our local meteorologist just said that tornado watches are about to go up in Missouri and Arkansas and that there could be another outbreak in the mid-west.


----------



## blissful (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Barbara,

I can see on the national weather maps, there may be more storms in sight.

Last year, 5 miles from here, we had a terrible tornado rip through a town, the devastation was horrible. I've never seen anything so terrible. Huge trees ripped off 10 feet from the ground, others uprooted, houses gone, roofs gone. It took weeks to clear rubble and where could these people survive? We heard sirens from our local fire/police department when it hit, before the storm went over our heads. We spent much of the night in the basement.

I'm still worrying about the devastation in NC, it takes days to clear debris, and restore power, water, gas etc and I wonder if people are okay. 
Take care everyone.


----------



## blissful (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone hear from Mollyanne? She's not been on DC since 4/11. I really hope she is okay.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2011)

blissful said:


> Anyone hear from Mollyanne? She's not been on DC since 4/11. I really hope she is okay.



I hope so to.

I'm getting really worried.

Someone should try to contact her and find out if she needs anything.

Does anyone have any contact info on her? No, don't post the contact info, just tell us you have it. 

I don't know if this is possible, but can one of the mods see her email address, or possibly other contact info, which she doesn't show publicly?


----------



## bakechef (Apr 22, 2011)

I was at the Raleigh Durham airport when the storms blew through.  I had no idea of all the devastation until I got to Las Vegas.  My neighborhood in Raleigh was spared.  I had a friend come to check it the next day, her husband's car was the victim of a falling tree, but otherwise they were OK.  Many areas of Raleigh were without power for 4 days or more.


----------



## blissful (Apr 24, 2011)

Mollyanne is still missing.
I don't have her contact information.
13 days, no word. Anyone have her contact information? (don't post it)
I know about where she is located but not her full name.
I hope she is okay.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 28, 2011)

Still no word?


----------



## blissful (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope.

The storms through AL and GA from yesterday were horrible, my thoughts and prayers are with them.
More storms today across the east coast today.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2011)

blissful said:


> Nope.
> 
> The storms through AL and GA from yesterday were horrible, my thoughts and prayers are with them.
> More storms today across the east coast today.



There were 32 deaths in Mississippi, 15 in Tennessee, and 8 in Virginia (so far)...Will you remember those families as well???


----------



## blissful (Apr 28, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> There were 32 deaths in Mississippi, 15 in Tennessee, and 8 in Virginia (so far)...Will you remember those families as well???


 
Yes I will. It is so very sad. My prayers and thoughts are with them.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 28, 2011)

Tornadoes went past north and south within 10 miles of me, but no reported major damage or any injuries. It's been an interesting, and very sad spring thunderstorm season so far!

*Hunkered down in Arkansas!*


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2011)

We're fine, but many of our friends and community neighbors are not.  We've been plagued with severe storms, heavy rains (resulting in horrid flooding) and tornadoes.  Authorities began evacuating folks from severely flooded areas day before yesterday.  There's concern that the dams and levies won't hold.  Several more tornadoes struck Monday night here.  Now the word is that the damage from the recent storms will total more $$-wise than the big ice storm of January 2009.

Glenn and I have been lucky, the most damage we've sustained are some broken trees and big limbs down.  So far, so good......


----------



## Sprout (Apr 28, 2011)

So far just tornado watches & warnings here, I haven't heard of any touching down near us. Pretty bad thunder storm with strong winds last night, but I didn't see evidence of any damage when I drove through town today.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2011)

We had a tornado watch for several hours in the early morning, but thankfully no tornadoes near us. A lot of lightning and wind though (along with a little rain and thunder). One of our trees was whipping around harder than I have ever seen it do, but no damages here.

Does anyone know Mollyanne's real name and age?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2011)

Snowing off and on here...it was 36F when I got off work.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2011)

It got up to 19C (66F) here, with winds gusting up to 90 km/hr (55 miles/hr). I didn't have time to enjoy it.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 29, 2011)

Our thoughts & prayers are with everyone suffering with any type of devastation. This is a great thread.


----------



## blissful (Apr 30, 2011)

I, for one, appreciate hearing from everyone with severe weather, to hear you are okay. All of you. thank you.

Where is Mollyanne at this time (she was in NC)? It makes me wonder if we lost her or other posters through these storms or in other ways (sickness or ??).

Thinking of you all. Hoping for the best. If I ever leave DC, I'll say good-bye if it is possible. Tracking down your DC friends, those you admire, those you care about, can be difficult.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2011)

Came here to see if anyone had word on Mollyanne...I see nothing yet. 

At one time members could PM....I think it was Alix....a contact phone number just for situations like this one...Obviously it was strictly voluntary..Maybe that idea, or something like it needs to be revisited......


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Came here to see if anyone had word on Mollyanne...I see nothing yet.
> 
> At one time members could PM....I think it was Alix....a contact phone number just for situations like this one...Obviously it was strictly voluntary..Maybe that idea, or something like it needs to be revisited......



Excellent idea.

Or a field in our profile that doesn't show. We have the option of showing birthday without the year. The admins can see the year.


----------



## chopper (May 1, 2011)

Praying for all those effected by this weather. May is tornado season for us. I hope All of our friends are well.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2011)

I read about this second wave yesterday, nature is a very cruel and indiscriminate force.I feel very sorry for those affected by this disaster.


----------



## mollyanne (May 3, 2011)

What a special room filled with such caring people from all over. I'm sorry I worried anyone but I just got very serious-minded in a flash when the tornadoes hit and I immediately focused on the disaster surrounding me as it's part of my work. Thank you so much for your concern. You all are the nicest group of people.

I only experienced flying debris falling on my property from the tornado pictured below that started in Sanford NC. But my complete focus and priorities shifted away from relaxing and laughing and having fun here on the computer as I came face to face with families in crisis through the work I do. 

I hear the saddest of stories there because I come face to face with families that not only lost everything and need a place to stay in the inn (attached to the hospital) but also families who have loved ones in critical care in the hospital here....many are still here in ICU, Rehab, etc. 

One mother I speak often with described being in her home with her husband while her son was in his truck in the back yard. The tornado picked up his truck and placed it down in the front yard. The young man wanted to protect his parents so he got out of the truck and never made it to the house. The tornado slammed him into the house, lifted the roof off and crashed it down on top of him. The mom found him with insulation in his eyes, nose, and mouth. He was blue, not breathing, and medical help was overwhelmed so it took 45 min to arrive. She prayed as she waited for paramedics to arrive. A stranger appeared to help her lift the roof off of him. She said he disappeared as quickly as he came. Her son's pulse returned. I told her it sounded like the man that helped her was an angel. Her son is now alive and stable...their biggest concern right now is that he might lose his eyesight. Another mother told me of her son who was pinned under an overturned car and will be paralyzed now. There are many more sad stories.

I just couldn't face these situations and then get online and be light and happy. I didn't realize you all would be so concerned and I'm touched by it. Thank you. I can't wait to come back and have some fun here again and get all inspired to cook some of your delicious ideas again...you all are invaluable.

This pic was taken by a friend of the Disaster Director for the Red Cross here in NC. This tornado started in Sanford and was the one that dropped debris from the sky onto my property here in Cary...but that was all. Another tornado devasted businesses across the street from where I work but, again, didn't touch where I work:
Henderson County Red Cross - Together We Can Make a Difference


----------



## blissful (May 3, 2011)

OMG I'm SO GLAD YOU ARE BACK I WAS WORRIED EVERY DAY! Thank God!


----------



## Hoot (May 3, 2011)

Speaking for everyone here, We were concerned, are so glad you are safe and well. We are mighty proud of the work you do and thank God for folks like you!!!


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

I'm really glad to hear that you are okay. You must be exhausted. That must have been terrifying. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zhizara (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for catching up with us.  It's great what you're doing.  Pop in once in awhile to keep us in your loop.  {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## bakechef (May 3, 2011)

Great to see you back, and are OK, neighbor!


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and that is the best possible reason for not being here


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I've been thinking about this and that is the best possible reason for not being here



Perfectly said, TL.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{MA}}}}}}}}}}}}}} those are very tight hugs my friend.  I've thought of you every day, and it's so understandable how someone like you would be emotionally in turmoil over the devastation.
I'm very glad you are safe, and so inspired by your work. 
You're a keeper.


----------



## simonbaker (May 3, 2011)

Thank God there are people like you in this world, so caring & compassionate. The stories you wrote were very touching.  We are all very glad you are safe. Take Care.


----------



## Sprout (May 3, 2011)

We'll keep praying for those suffering and for the many people like you, that you'll be guided in your work so the most good can come of your efforts. Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Thank Goodness...Good to see you Molly!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 4, 2011)

So glad you are safe!


----------



## mollyanne (May 6, 2011)

Thank you to all of you. 
What a special group of people.


----------



## Somebunny (May 6, 2011)

So glad you are safe Molly, so many of us here were concerned.  Sending you wishes for extra strength to help you help others .  Bless you!


----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2011)

I just learned that my cousin's ex-daughter-in-law and one of her grandsons were killed by the Joplin, Missouri tornado. Her other grandson was impaled with something and is in the hospital. He was upgraded from critical to serious. I don't know how old the boys were/are, but their dad is 31 so they are still kids. Please pray for Gabe and the rest of the family.

I'm glad you are ok Mollyanne. We were definitely concerned.


----------



## Selkie (May 24, 2011)

I was under the same tornado warning as the one that hit Joplin. Fortunately I live far enough east-south-east so it went away from my area. I do have friends who live there, but they are all OK. Only one of them had any damage... he lost his roof, and is now living with his son.

My doctor and some of his staff drove up yesterday morning. Since most of the cell towers are now wreckage, communications except by satellite phone or short wave radio are difficult at best but expect to be restored sometime today.

What a mess!!


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2011)

How is everyone doing? We had more storms again--again--again.

Selkie, how are you doing?

Mollyanne, you are missing another 20 days, I hope you are doing well. Miss seeing you on here.


----------

